# Potentially headed to Telluride this winter



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Dude, if you can go to Telluride and get 6 nights lodging and 4 lift tickets for $400, fucking GO.

Absolutely beautiful area. I've never ridden there, but it's one of my favorite spots in CO overall.

Check and see if the room has a kitchenette or at least a fridge and microwave. Even if you're just dealing with a fridge and microwave, you can eat cheap by hitting up a grocery store - just don't wait until you get to T-ride to do it. Not sure where you'd be flying into or driving from, but hit up a store in Montrose or somewhere like that and it'll be a helluva lot cheaper than anything in T-ride.

Eat a big breakfast before leaving the room, pack granola bars, trail mix and the like to hold you over on the mountain, then maybe plan on eating out a couple of times for dinner.


----------



## Kurver (Aug 15, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Dude, if you can go to Telluride and get 6 nights lodging and 4 lift tickets for $400, fucking GO.
> 
> Absolutely beautiful area. I've never ridden there, but it's one of my favorite spots in CO overall.
> 
> ...


We're flying into Denver and taking a bus all the way there. I tried to convince people to pay a little more and fly into Montrose but they already had the bus arranged. Anyway, I don't know if we'll be allowed to stop in Montrose to stock up for the week or not.
Glad to hear you like it though. I've only ridden out west twice, and only at the more well-known resorts in Summit County, so I can't wait to get out there and be completely surrounded by mountains and take a break from everyday life.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh fuck. A bus from Denver to T-ride? Are we talking about some type of shuttle service or something like Greyhound? If it's a shuttle service, that won't be too bad and I bet they'd stop off at a store for you. 

Goddamn that's gonna suck if it's something like Greyhound. I have no clue how long that would take. A fucking loooooong ass time, that's for sure. I'd eat the cost and cancel that shit if I had to. :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

What is Tride from Denver by car? 6 hours? Maybe a little longer? Needless to say, if you are doing the bus junk show, be sure to pack a pillow and maybe a pee bottle...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, it's about 5 1/2 hours from me. According to Google Maps, it's right at 7 hours from DIA by car. By Greyhound in the middle of winter... pppffffff :laugh:

I would NOT recommend on taking a bus from DIA to Telluride. That sounds like the start of a bad movie. Get a shuttle service or rent an SUV or something. Honestly, if you have a pretty good sized group, renting a large SUV may be your best bet. FUCK taking a bus.


----------



## Kurver (Aug 15, 2012)

I think it's a charter service. There's like 40-50 people going though (it's a club trip) so it's either gonna be a big bus or a couple smaller buses.
But yeah, taking a bus through the mountains in winter sent up red flags right away. I was on edge driving from Vail to Copper at night on I-70, those banks outside the guard rails are fucking steep! And I'm guessing we have to get on some roads that are much smaller than 70 on the way there. 
The time doesn't concern me at all, I drive 15 hours with my family to Chicago a couple times a year, and 2 or 3 years ago we drove from Chicago to Frisco - 22 hrs through a blizzard in the plains.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The drive to Telluride isn't all that gnarly. It's not like you are going to Silverton. If I was in a charter bus on that drive in middle of Summer I'd be worried. It's just a lot of hours to spend in a vehicle after spending a good amount of hours doing the plane thing.


----------



## unfmoose (Jun 23, 2009)

The gondola runs until midnight, so if you are staying in mountain village, take it over to Telluride and eat there. Baked in Telluride has good food and decent prices the last time I was there (Last October). There used to be a cheap pizza place at the base of lift 4, but I think that has changed now. The market in Mountain Village prices are higher than Montrose, but not by a ton. I have been riding Crested Butte the last couple of seasons because Tride jacked their prices so much. I did pick up a 5 day pass for $250 this year, and I will most likely volunteer for the World Cup again. It really is an amazing area and the terrain is hard to beat.


----------



## Kurver (Aug 15, 2012)

Just bought my tickets. Jan. 6 can't come fast enough!


----------



## Kurver (Aug 15, 2012)

So the cost for the lodging and tickets has gone from $400 to $700. Kinda saw that coming when my sister told me it would be "a liiitttllle more expensive." I still can't wait to go. 
I found out we'll be staying at the Mountain Lodge. From what I've seen on the website it looks like probably the nicest accommodations I've ever stayed at. Anyone stayed there before? Anything special that the website couldn't/wouldn't show me?


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm also going to Telluride Jan 3-6 on a similar bus trip from phoenix. This will be my first time out there, and i'll be staying in Telluride not mountain village. Anyone have advice on nightlife?


----------

